# aussie



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

My board and train this week is an Aussie mix. She is so wonderful! Have any of you all had one? I'd keep her... She has a great work ethic and is so loveable. She's super smart, too. Is this typical of the breed?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think they are wonderful dogs<:

Probably the only downside is their temperament can be aloof and sensitive. If you are used to outgoing and easygoing golden retrievers, there can be quite a difference in how you have to handle them.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I really don't like Aussies. They are neurotic, unpredictable, skiddish... crazy. Just not a breed for me.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The ones in obedience are awesome. There is one in my class whose first obedience comp class with her mom was 2 weeks ago. This is a little girl who had probably been abused before her mom saw her picture and drove down into another state to adopt her. Her first class, she did look skiddish and anxious and it showed in their teamwork.

Watching them in class today, I feel that both of them are ready for beginner novice. And they will be showing in a couple weeks. And it won't be long before they are ready for novice - even though the mom is a nervous wreck (this is her first obedience dog). The dog is very sensitive and you can tell she needs special handling to keep her feeling safe, but her owner has always owned aussies and knows how to handle them. And that's all that was needed. This dog is very attentive and eager to work.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

It's a nice size dog for me, I think. I have Remy "backpack" me (where he runs and jumps on my back and i hold him there) and seeing as I'm 5'0 and he's 70lbs.... I think you can imagine what that might feel like 

Buuuuuutttttt... I think I'm hooked on goldens... don't know that I could ever get another breed.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I've known a few Aussies, not a lot, but the ones I have known have been awesome!!


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

We have an Aussie. He is very calm in the house, loves other dogs but his work ethic is horrible. He is from a registered breeder but has no drive. He just likes to play with dogs. He is very obedient and too smart if you ask me lol. The breed is not for everyone. Tanner doesn't like strangers, especially men. We don't know what happened on his past or if its just the breed. He is much more trusting when Phoebe is around. 
We have noticed that Tanner playing ALL day at the doggy daycare and Phoebe just going for leashed walks around the block (shoulder problems) they are about the same energy level lol. 
Another little quirk is that when I leave him anywhere except the crate he will bark with no end. It will go on for hours if I let him. 
He is a red Merle and I really enjoy the markings, it's always a nice change looking from Phoebe's blonde to his marble look. We get stopped all the time. 
Other then his issues he is a cuddly, kissy young man. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

We lost our Aussie/BC mix at 15 in February. She was an awesome dog. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

We have an Aussie (new household addition, long story) and he is insanely cuddly, loveable, friendly, wants to please, etc, etc, etc. And most Aussies I have met have been this way (hence why we got one!).

What I will say is if you think going through a reputable breeder is important for a Golden, it is 1000x more important for an Aussie because there are BAD breeders out there and you will get that unpredictable, aloof, crappy temperment if you don't go the right direction.


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

LOL oh, and about the energy level - my field bred Golden has significantly more energy and needs to be more active then my Aussie. Not exactly what I was hoping for, but we knew that this particular dog was lower driver (breeder was very thorough and accurate in her description of the dog - 7 months old when we got him) and we still fell in love  Like any dog, tell your breeder what you're looking for in a pup!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Holy cow.... just to show you how different the breeds are.....  

That little aussie I mentioned above?  

3 weeks ago the dog was very shy and fearful in class and moving all over and actually heeling. She improved considerably over the past 2 weeks, and!

She got her first Novice A leg (first place), her first Beginner Novice A leg (first place), her first Rally Novice leg, and both CGC and TDI certs. 

I can't wait to congratulate her at class this week, but geez! It's not supposed to be that easy!


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

We rescued and Aussie/Golden mix last year and ended up having to re-home her. She wasn't a good fit for us. Very tolerant of the kids, smart as smart could be and trained VERY easily, but despite training she wouldn't stop herding the kids, and did it mostly by nipping or cutting in front of them and knocking them over. Not aggressive, just doing her instinctual job. I found her kind of aloof though. She wasn't a cuddly dog at all. She was a great dog, but not a great fit for us. She is now living in a home without children, and has another energetic dog to play with. And now have Sadie, so all around it worked out great for everyone.


----------

